# Where to Buy X-Trail Parts?



## MadKanu (Sep 15, 2006)

Can anyone recommend somewhere I can buy X-Trail parts other than the dealership? I'm in the Toronto area and looking for brake pads and rotors but everywhere I've checked carries parts for every Nissan model except the X-Trail. I guess it's still too new.

Thanks!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Look for an open minded (hehe) EBC distributor, I know they could order 'em.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

MadKanu said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere I can buy X-Trail parts other than the dealership? I'm in the Toronto area and looking for brake pads and rotors but everywhere I've checked carries parts for every Nissan model except the X-Trail. I guess it's still too new.
> 
> Thanks!


Try Altrom Group. Type that in your search engine. 

They seem quite limited to Xtrail brake parts as they only have rear brake pads. No discs or front brake pads.


----------



## MadKanu (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. It's a good start. At least the rear pads will buy me some time.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

MadKanu said:


> Thanks guys. It's a good start. At least the rear pads will buy me some time.


I found the following prices for pads (the last couple of days):

Canadian Tire quoted $47.60 for front (part# P60899AC) and $53.42 for rear (part# P60905M). The "0" might be "D", the person didn't have the best hand writing.

NAPA Auto parts quoted me ~$75 and ~$55, not sure which was front and which was rear. They also had a lifetime warranty that they do stand behind. Friends buy there pads there and say as long as you have your receipt it isn't a problem.

Nissan Dealer quoted me $123 per axle.

Greg


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I know this is an old thread.... but after a few years... are there any other choices to get parts.... Nissan has too much control on this....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

As it's been a few years (4 to be exact) since the xtrail was launched in Canada, you could always try the local wreckers and see if you can stock-up on genuine parts at less than getting them new from Nissan.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Changed rear pads a year ago and it was available everywhere,from semi-metallic to ceramic pads. Prices from 45$ to 70$.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks otomodo... have you experience any other parts requirements?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

mgfiest said:


> thanks otomodo... have you experience any other parts requirements?




No,the xt has been very reliable.I do pretty much all the service it needs:basic maintenance.

Only the two bearings replacement that i didn t do it.The garage took care of that(bought from the dealer)


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

has anyone hear of LKQ Corporation - on ebay they say they are from Quebec but the internet states a US company. They are capable of getting parts for X-trails


----------



## raklei (Oct 17, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy X-trail parts (online)?
I am looking for rear wheel bearing, thanks.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

EBC brake pads can be had from:

:: EBC Brakes Direct Limited ::

or

Performance Auto Parts | FirstForce Performance (that's where I bought my green stuff pads, front and rear)

rotors. keep digging. fronts will be tougher than rear.

eBay

Rear brakes are the same as Altima, 350z and G35 (non-Brembo of course) 

QR25 engine is common. Lots of parts all over. Rogue uses the same engine.

It's not that the X is too new, it was only sold here for two years, so not a lot of support. Heck, try and find a manual on Nissan's website. The X does not even appear in the drop down.


----------



## mattf00 (Apr 9, 2010)

mgfiest said:


> has anyone hear of LKQ Corporation - on ebay they say they are from Quebec but the internet states a US company. They are capable of getting parts for X-trails




It's Pintendre Auto and it's on the south side of Québec. I'va called and they have X-Trail parts. It's really big now.

LKQ - Home


----------

